# 30pc 1/2"sh Carbide Bit Set - $65, PeachTree



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That comes out to $2.17/bit!

I've attached a PDF with the details. I've got one on order.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Let me know how they turn out. Do you know where they are made? China? Thick carbide? I am looking at some 35 piece 1/2" sets at a similar price per bit. Am-tech brand. I could keep and use the set at school, leaving my best bits at home.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike..

are you a shop teacher??


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

School teacher


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I teach Design and Technology to 11-18 year old boys at Altrincham Grammar School for Boys, in snowy Cheshire.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> That comes out to $2.17/bit!
> 
> I've attached a PDF with the details. I've got one on order.


Congratulations Jim, Time I got my e-mail open today they were sold out:cray:
Oh, well... LOML thinks I have enough router bits anyway, but what does she know:lol:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Jim - let us know how you like those bits. 
I have never heard of Stone Mountain. Then again I had not heard of Wood River until I got their 4 bit sets from Woodcraft and they turned out to be really decent bits.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi John,

peachtree puts their name on a lot of products they sell. there is a stone mountain in atlanta, where peachtree is located. maybe theres a company around there that mills them or it could be peachtree just asked the manufacturer to put the stone mountain name on it.


----------

